# Mittens?



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

id like some mitten recommendations as welll


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

I have some Dakine leather gloves that get soaked super easy, so I got myself a second pair of mitts for 15$ made by Drop… super comfy and warm … I'm converted.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

https://www.google.com/#q=burton+go...w.,cf.osb&fp=503cfef13407c3f&biw=1920&bih=955

Look for ones on sale. Can usually be found under $40.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll throw another recommendation out there for Outdoor Research stuff. You'll stay dry and warm all day and they have a Lifetime Warranty...pop a seem or anything and they will replace them free.
Outdoor Research -- Handwear - OR Gear


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I like my celtek and dakines in that price range....


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Argo said:


> I like my celtek and dakines in that price range....


I've got the Dakine rasta mitts and they're absolutely awesome. Super warm and never get wet. 

They're too warm for really sunny days though. Makes your hands sweat like crazy.


----------



## nomembername (Mar 21, 2011)

I think whatever you get should have the zipper running up the index finger to slide out you fingers in case you need to do something more dexterous than what can be accomplished using a mitt.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My celtek are actually trigger mitts... Love them


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

my gf got me the northface montana mitts and im surprised how nice they are. waterproof, and keeps the snow out. it was between 45-50 yesterday so my hands got a little sweaty at points but the inside doesn't seem to retain moisture.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Using Burtons Gore-Tex mitts


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

nomembername said:


> I think whatever you get should have the zipper running up the index finger to slide out you fingers in case you need to do something more dexterous than what can be accomplished using a mitt.



I have the Candy Grind hand-bags which have that zipper on the index finger, and I'm liking them a lot. They aren't in the $40-50 range though... nearly $100. 

But they've kept me warm and part of the reason I got them was because my hands get really hot, so having that zipper lets me cool down if necessary.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Karpediem said:


> I'll throw another recommendation out there for Outdoor Research stuff. You'll stay dry and warm all day and they have a Lifetime Warranty...pop a seem or anything and they will replace them free.
> Outdoor Research -- Handwear - OR Gear


I have the Meteor Mits and they are awesome...I would suggest them as well.


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Having owned many a pair of gloves/mitts, I have to say I have been disappointed with every one that retailed below like $80.

Try targeting a higher end product on Ebay. That is what I did last time. I got $90 gloves for $50, new with tags.

Still wish I'd just bucked up and bought Hestras though...


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Flylow gear ridge leather mittens, as long as you keep them waxed thay are pretty water resistant and bombproof.


----------

